# New information seeker



## Cornelia (May 13, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I'm Cornelia and hope you can help when I ask questions. Nothing worse than lots of views and no replies.

BR

Cornelia


----------



## gafftaper (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to the booth!

Unless you post a question that's already been answered several times or post in the wrong forum. I can pretty much guarantee a response around here. 
So ask away... but use the search function first. Search for a topic, read what you find and then asking a follow up question in that thread is totally acceptable. 

But first, tell us a little more about yourself. Where are you? What do you do? Do you have a website for the theater you work in?


----------



## soundlight (May 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Gaff stole all of my usual comments, so I won't be overly repetitious. But please do post a website if you have one. It's always fun to check out what people are doing.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Welcome aboard! Gaff stole all of my usual comments, so I won't be overly repetitious. But please do post a website if you have one. It's always fun to check out what people are doing.



Hey I know you are having computer troubles so someone's got to do it.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 14, 2007)

Feel free to ask questions! Please! God knows I don't get to hear the sound of my own voice enough. (That was sarcasm, and yes, I was directing it at myself.)


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2007)

What Rigger? said:


> Feel free to ask questions! Please! God knows I don't get to hear the sound of my own voice enough. (That was sarcasm, and yes, I was directing it at myself.)



That's not sarcasm... that's what a Rigger calls humor.


----------



## dvlasak (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Please contribute to the forum by answering and asking questions!!!

Dennis


----------

